# 1st of 2017



## robert carter (Jan 1, 2017)

I went scouting a bit in the swamp behind my house yesterday and wanted to check a trail camera I had out as well. To my surprise there were some pigs coming through. I have not seen any pigs in here since the summer. The camera had them coming through at around 4 for the last couple of days .
   I eased through the swamp and got sat up for them and like clock work there they were. 10 yard shot on a 40 lbr with my homemade string follow.Gonna be good on the grill.Thank you Lord!RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 1, 2017)

No surprise here. Good #1 buddy.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 1, 2017)

Way to go Mr Carter.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 1, 2017)

Well done Sir.  Great shot.  Thats the way to break in a new year.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## jekilpat (Jan 1, 2017)

Nicely done! I agree, black-eyed pig is better than black eyed peas on New Years.  Congratulations.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 2, 2017)

Starting the year off right.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 2, 2017)

Good job


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2017)

Hillbilly posted you got one...... way to go Swamper


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 2, 2017)

You da man!


----------



## EJC (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats! Way to go.


----------



## JBranch (Jan 2, 2017)

THAT didn't take long. Congrats RC.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 2, 2017)

I bet you could catch a 10 lb bass in a mud puddle ! Nice pig.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 2, 2017)

Great way to start the year. Congratulations
Jeff


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats RC!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 2, 2017)

That's a nice one! good shooting. I guess it's getting to be that time.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 2, 2017)

Well done!  Congrats!


----------



## gurn (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow knokin dem pigs down already!


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice bow.  What material did you use for your string?  Nice piggy.


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks like a good un RC....Congrats....


----------



## robert carter (Jan 6, 2017)

Thats a fast flyte string "Lucky" Barry made for me.RC


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 7, 2017)

robert carter said:


> Thats a fast flyte string "Lucky" Barry made for me.RC




Ten 4, they work great.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

